# Two contrasting miniatures



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

These are two small piece for clarinet and piano.

For those who play piano or clarinet the scores are attached here. For the rest of you - I am working to upload a sound file..


The pieces are designed to have the smallest possible microstructure and i like them a lot. Maybe you do, maybe you dont - but any constructive criticism is very welcome!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Also, in the 1st one please forget the Ab in the title - it is wrong. 
And if there are any parts that are in fact impossible to play - dont worry, ive already noticed them and know how I would fix them.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of thoughts from a non-composer, non-musician:

I'm curious why you chose clarinet? I'm not knocking the choice, just curious. I think the first piece might sound cool with oboe or violin.

The first piece screams for some crescendos /decrescendos on those long notes. I know that midi can't do those but I don't see them in the score. (Can clarinets do dynamics? I don't even know. Never really thought about it or paid attention.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I took some great liberties of trying to articulate that first piece a little more in FL Studio to hear the fading in and out of the clarinet that I'm imagining. Sorry I sped it up a bit because I'm impatient. It becomes very Gymnopédie-like sped up.

Anyway - do you like the clarinet with a little articulation?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Weston, i definitely appreciate your comments and the efforts youve made.

While I think youre right, the piece does need some more variation in the dynamics - and i will look into this further, but i dont agree with the ones youve put it.

Yes clarinets can definitely do dynamics!


----------

